# Fox Meadow's Lady Elsa



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow look at that coat at 12! She's amazing!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Wow look at that coat at 12! She's amazing!


Thanks, She comes from some good lines plus she get vitamins daily.
http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=377402


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

thestars said:


> Thanks, She comes from some good lines plus she get vitamins daily.
> http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=377402


Wow pretty girl !


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Gorgeous. She has such an intelligent look.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I bet Elsa has lots of good stories! She's mature and looking great~!


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Beautiful Lady...she is aging well. Looking very wise:beauty:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! 12?! I would've guessed 7! She looks great for her age! She's really kept her color well!


----------



## Toefunny (Nov 9, 2009)

She is just beautiful! Such an expressive face.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

very regal! beautiful!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

She looks amazing!

Especially for her age.

Gorgeous.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

She is beautiful. She looks like she is aging very, very well.  Hope you get a few more happy years with her!!!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Lovely lady! Nice kind eyes and great to hear that she has longevity on her side.
_


----------

